# any one live in london and want to do a norwegian a big favour?



## Tore johnny Blomhaug (9 Feb 2014)

Hello!
kind of strange request here is the issue.

my kid is 4 years old and did get a cnoc 14 last year (http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc14.html) and now i want to buy a beinn20 the issue is that islabikes don`t send out from UK any more and i live in norway,did try to say i can pick it upp local att the islabike store but still not any luck, they don`t want to send it to sell it to me.
so i wonder if any one that live close to the airport can do me a huge favour
a

can i order a beinn20 http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20.html to your adresse?
i will pay the bike and say to islabike deliverd it to your adresse ,and then i take a flight to UK and pick it upp at your place?

wold any one do this?

this is my first post here hope it is place in the right place etc


----------



## Puddles (10 Feb 2014)

Can you fly in to Southampton Airport?

We are about 8.5 miles away from there


----------



## Tore johnny Blomhaug (10 Feb 2014)

Hello
i did find https://www.forward2me.com so this company will forward it to me the cost was only £75.14 so i gues this problem is soon solved 
to bad that islabikes don`t hired more people can not be good business case to not allowed people from outside UK to order.

thx @Puddles it was kind of you to offer this.

@admin you can delete this thread if you want? was not able to edit my post to change it to solved.


----------



## Globalti (10 Feb 2014)

I can't understand why Islabikes can't ship overseas. If they send you a proforma invoice with bank details and the full breakdown of the ex-works cost plus courier charges to destination, you can pay direct to their bank account and they ship to you. This is how export business is conducted in the rest of the world.


----------



## Tore johnny Blomhaug (11 Feb 2014)

@Globalti 
i can promise you this is a big problem in norway and people are using a lot of time/effort on this most of the time people know sombody in UK so they can ship it to and then forward it.
last year i did get a 14 cnoc did wire the money and all was ok but now the don`t want.
i realy don`t understand this business case they have done it before.

i will use https://www.forward2me.com and the send it to sweeden (only 1 hours driving and can buy some cheap food etc here also) then i don`t need to pay Vat to both UK (20?%) and norwegian (25%) since sweden is a part of EU.

if i shipp it direct to Norway it will kost about extra 150£ (clearanse etc) but to sweeden don`t need it (EU is good in many ways)


here is the respons from a other user that have try 

Dear Per

Here is some more info on why we cannot supply you with an Islabike in Europe. The simple answer is that we cannot meet the demands of European market in addition to the increasing demands from our own UK market. Our UK market is naturally very important to us and our marketing strategy has always been to offer an excellent service to our UK customers.

Islabikes is a relatively small company with a unique and very popular product. A core value for us is the exceptional care we take ensuring every Islabike leaves our workshop exactly as designed. This matters because designer and company director, Isla Rowntree is leading a quiet revolution in redefining how our children experience cycling and getting the detail right makes the difference. 

We are growing as a company and there are pitfalls commonly associated with growth. We are keen to avoid these and stay true to our core values of exceptional quality, first class service and intelligent design.

If we decide to market our bikes within Europe, the task will require scrupulous research and preparation. A project of this scale would only happen if we can be sure to offer an excellent standard of service. We are not in a position to do this at present. We have therefore decided to stay within our original business parameters and continue to serve our UK and Irish customers.

We understand that you may buy a bicycle from another company and we fully respect and accept this fact.

Best Regards,

James

this is what i did get in reply

Dear Tore,

Thank you for your email.

As you are aware, we have stopped supplying bikes to customers outside the UK and Ireland. This means we no longer have the processes in place to deal with such orders and, whilst we do understand your predicament, we are not able to assist in the ways you have suggested. We often receive similar requests from past customers and, in the interests of treating everyone fairly, our answer is always no and unfortunately, we cannot make any exceptions. Orders must therefore have a UK billing and delivery address. Payment must be made using a card registered to a UK address.

We are very sorry for any disappointment this may cause.

Kind regards,

Eliot.

Islabikes Ltd
Bromfield
Ludlow
SY8 2JR
+44 (0)1584 856881
www.islabikes.co.uk


----------



## Globalti (11 Feb 2014)

Well that's a perfectly reasonable argument I suppose, but as an exporter myself I smell an excuse from the big Book of Excuses - possibly they have suffered some fraud from "buyers" overseas and decided to pull down the shutters.

Would you fly to the UK specially to collect the bike? Wouldn't a courier to Sweden be cheaper?

Are you in marketing by any chance? My wife needs some help with market research in Scandinavia.


----------



## Tore johnny Blomhaug (11 Feb 2014)

since my wife work in Norwegian.no i get very cheap price i only pay about £60.00 to get from norway to london and back. (then i have to get from the airport but still not so expensive)
to send it to sweeden will cost about £75.14 so not so big diffrent 

did ask islabikes if i get one bike at thelondonbikeshow but they don`t sell any bike there either.
a other question how does isabikes i have a UK visa card?
can i not only use the forward2me adresse when i give the adresse to the card,i have never have any one that actual check the adresse of the card.


----------



## Petja (12 Feb 2014)

Tore johnny Blomhaug said:


> since my wife work in Norwegian.no i get very cheap price i only pay about £60.00 to get from norway to london and back. (then i have to get from the airport but still not so expensive)
> to send it to sweeden will cost about £75.14 so not so big diffrent
> 
> did ask islabikes if i get one bike at thelondonbikeshow but they don`t sell any bike there either.
> ...



Hi Tore,

As a Finn living in London (Well not actually in London, but Weybridge, Surrey) and having some relatives in Norway (Tromso) I might be help you.
As I am not following this board pretty often, please drop me an email (petjaven(at)iki.fi) so we can discuss different options (relatives might visit pretty soon / I am vising them / to get it posted to somewhere via courier). I


----------



## Tore johnny Blomhaug (12 Feb 2014)

@Petjac that was verry kind of you,we did a lot of talking last night me and my wife regards islabikes and he is now 45 inside the leg and about 108 tall,we are thinking about have this bike 1 more season since it is so much hassle to order,but we are not shure if that is the correct,i gues he will be about 114cm before the season is over,can only bike from may to october in norway due to the snow.
will the bike be to small? will it be ok? any one have any clue?


----------



## jay clock (12 Feb 2014)

Globalti said:


> as an exporter myself I smell an excuse from the big Book of Excuses - possibly they have suffered some fraud from "buyers" overseas and decided to pull down the shutters..


I think it is more likely that they cannot afford the risk of expanding too fast. they are doing well from the UK market, and the UK is littered with the stories of companies that try to expand too far too fast and cannot cope. To sell abroad they need to have a realistic infrascture in place to deal with problems/complaints from outside the UK and are honest enough to say they cannot.


----------



## Globalti (13 Feb 2014)

Tore, nobody can tell you if the bike will still be OK in one year. I'm sure you know about correct adjustment of saddle height, so when his seatpost goes up so far that you can see the MAX mark, he has completely outgrown the bike.


----------



## Thomk (13 Feb 2014)

Why not try to get a used one from ebay sent directly to you in Norway?


----------



## jay clock (13 Feb 2014)

Tore, if you get one and he grows out of it, it should resell easily, particularly if the hassle of buying new is so big. We had a couple of Islabikes (3 in fact) and each one has sold for a massive price after a few years. Last one was a Beinn 24 (new is 350pds) and I got over 200 when about 5 years old. The sizing guides they give on the website are pretty accurate if I remember


----------



## Wooliferkins (28 Feb 2014)

Isla are a fairly small company and from experience getting a decent price point deal from couriers for overseas is difficult. Add to that the tax admin of exporting with no warranty support in the country and very probably the sums don't add up.


----------



## Tore johnny Blomhaug (4 May 2014)

and now i found out the bike it to small.....he want a bigger bike and also start complain it it to small and now last weekend he grand dad ask "hey shold you now buy him a new bike it is to small"

so i have start to check on e-bay and i have ask a cople to send it to norway/sweeden (i`am close to sweeden) and wold be easy to pick it up there  (and since sweden is in EU i hope that wold be more easy)

but not any luck so far i will send petja a mail,mabey some can send it to him and i can pick it upp there (take a plain)
there is not any option in UK to send it to a post office and pick it upp there my self? have mail the airport and hopefull they can take it and keep it there a cople days 

main issue is that a "regular" 20 is to big (only 1 size in norway) and i don`t want to buy him a 16.


----------



## jay clock (4 May 2014)

I would be amazed if you could have it delivered to the airport for you to collect. Best option would be to use warmshowers.com or this forum or similar to find a local cyclist who would allow you to have it delivered to their house near the airport and collect from there. Or a cycling club.....


----------



## Tore johnny Blomhaug (5 May 2014)

@jay clock it was a great tips on the cycling club,i have send mail to RAPHA CYCLE CLUB LONDON mabey they can fix this  seems like a perfect place to fix this 

did also contact one person at .warmshowers.org/ who live close to the airport,hope he can help


----------



## Stephenite (10 Jan 2015)

Did you manage to fix this @Tore johnny Blomhaug ?

I want one too.


----------

